# Aqua Clear 20 Noisy



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Couple of months ago I upgraded my Aqua-tech filter to AquaClear 20 (AC20) filter and noticed that AC20 is much noisier than my old AquaTech. I already changed 3 motors in it but it did not help. The only time when it becomes very quiet is the time when I need to clean the impeller. 
Is this normal for AC20 ?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

shouldn't be noisy at all I bought a used maybe 5 maybe 10 year old ac20 and it'd doesn't make any noise what so ever. Try reseating the impeller or take off the top cover and see if that helps. The only Line of AC filters that I consider noisy is the big one ac110


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well my AC20 gets a little noisy if you're close to it when I use low flow mode but in high flow the audio signiture is reduced and you don't really notice it unless you're close.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

When I was using the older ACs as a kid they were tanks. Never had a problem with them. Since getting active again I have destroyed two in as many years. The plastic is brittle and the impellers seem to rattle a bit more. I don't think I'll ever buy another one.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> shouldn't be noisy at all I bought a used maybe 5 maybe 10 year old ac20 and it'd doesn't make any noise what so ever. Try reseating the impeller or take off the top cover and see if that helps. The only Line of AC filters that I consider noisy is the big one ac110


When I take top cover off it is much quiter but still not quiet as Aquatech.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Well my AC20 gets a little noisy if you're close to it when I use low flow mode but in high flow the audio signiture is reduced and you don't really notice it unless you're close.


Yes I only hear it when I come close to my tank


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like the impellar is rattling. Does it get any better when you take it out and clean the impeller + housing?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Sounds like the impellar is rattling. Does it get any better when you take it out and clean the impeller + housing?


Nope, It's actually becoming nosier at that stage. I already replaced impeller and motor itself (and the whole filter as well,) no changes


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Try squirting some cooking spray into it. Non toxic to fish unless you fry them in it..


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> Nope, It's actually becoming nosier at that stage. I already replaced impeller and motor itself (and the whole filter as well,) no changes


Did you replace the shaft as well?

I just got back into the hobby after moving into a house, my old 200's were really noisy - but clean. I've replaced the impellers before but upon searching online the shafts also wear out.

A quick pull with pliers straight out will get them. New shafts were $2-3 at big al's IIRC, they are both quiet as expected again.

Did you exchange the motor's with the store/hagen or just replace parts?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

-Run them at full power
-Don't use the lids
-Make sure the "U" tube is sitting right within the slot inside the filter
-Use the support peice to keep the filter exactly parralel to the tank wall (black peice)
-as last resort, cut some material to roll up and place where the filet sits on the tank rim.

AC is gotta be one of the best HOB filters I;ve had experience with. Certainly contender for the quietest- though some HOB filters which have no pump attached would be near silent since the pump would be submerged.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

cliff said:


> Did you replace the shaft as well?
> 
> Did you exchange the motor's with the store/hagen or just replace parts?


No I've got new motor (in fact 2 of them) form local BA as my friend works for one and they can send defective ones back at no cost. We tried new filter as well, same thing.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> -Run them at full power
> -Don't use the lids
> -Make sure the "U" tube is sitting right within the slot inside the filter
> -Use the support peice to keep the filter exactly parralel to the tank wall (black peice)
> ...


I've already done everything you advised with exception of "last resort" and without the lead it is quieter. I also like ACs for their design and flexibility. It just their noise is bothering me a little but I can tolerate it.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

There is another way to reduce the audio signiture to minimal however it is a more involved process or taking a little more space. 

1. Build the tank into the wall and thus the wall acts as a sound buffer absorber for the filters.

2. Have an enlarged canopy over the tank. Like a DIY wooden one that sits over the top of your tank covering the filter in the back as well and lining it with some foam inside to dampen the sound. 

3. Buy everyone ear muffs with built in radio mics so you can talk to each other. 

4. Make a small dedicated fish room. 


My audio meter is currently AWOL but when I find it I'll check the AC20 dB levels.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> There is another way to reduce the audio signiture to minimal however it is a more involved process or taking a little more space.
> 
> 1. Build the tank into the wall and thus the wall acts as a sound buffer absorber for the filters.
> 
> ...


I have much simplier solution. Make the room with my fish tank my kids play room. In this case I will not hear any noise from my tank at all !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ppaskova said:


> I have much simplier solution. Make the room with my fish tank my kids play room. In this case I will not hear any noise from my tank at all !!!!!!!!!!!!


Yah but babies/tots are the ones you'll have to be worried about as the older kids I'm sure won't try to climb and take a swim in the tanks. Come to think of it that is a good idea if you could build a cheap solid screwed down fish tank guard around the tank and use thick clear plexiglass on the top so you can see the fish while being able to handle the kids bumping around and thier youthful curiosity to explore (while giving you peace of mind you don't have o do CPR later ). Say something able to withstand 300lbs of climbing around and bumping around. That way the tots sure won't be pulling it open to get in and the older kids for sure won't be getting in.

Anyways just saying on a constructive side of things if you were so inclined to do that to kid resist (never believed in anything being kid proof or X proof for that matter as there is always a way to defeat it) it.

Another idea is a larger tank with no new livestock other then what you have but shove a lot of plants in there and use a sponge filter and let the plants naturally do thier job. Just an idea. Hehe.. kids are always a good excuse to build stuff.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Except a sponge filter makes more noise than an AC ime. The pump combined with the bubbling and all.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Except a sponge filter makes more noise than an AC ime. The pump combined with the bubbling and all.


Well pending how strong you the bubbles to go which is why I'm thinking 2 sponge filters on opposite ends of the tank with over planting and running the sponges on a low bubble flow so you're getting water flow from both sides while the plants also work along to keep the tank clean.

On a side note I've seen a guy by the name of Affman (or nan?) working on improving on a silencer/supressor for the water return on his aquaponics setup as I think his wife was complain about his ~1ft water flow drop of the water returning to his tank. I think he shrouded the water hose with a PVC pipe and shoved it into the tank so the noise is contained but the water still had that 1ft in the air travel time to impart oxygen back into his tank. Anyways that's going off in another direction there.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

sponge filters work immensly better on high flow though. But a well planted tank will help.

Many Canister filters are very quiet when hidden inside a stand, especially lined with styro. But seeing as this is an AC20 your tank is likely way too small for most canisters available.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

OK. I solve the problem very unusual and unexpected way.
After I cleaned my sponge filter insert (and yes I cleaned in the same aquarium watter that I used after my weekly watter change to save the bacteria) it became very quiet and flow became much better as well (I've never seen that good flow on this AC20)


----------

